# Beer Can Chicken



## Essie (Mar 25, 2005)

My DH made a beer can chicken last week. It was jucy on the inside with a nicely crisped skin. Next time, we're doing something with wine and herbs instead of beer. If you haven't tried this, please do so.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 25, 2005)

Did your DH cook it on the grill or in the oven?

Ive had it when its cooked on the grill and it was sooo good.
I tried to make it in the oven and I dont think it was as good as the grilled chicken.


----------



## beaulana2 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have used a can of squirt pop, and Dr. Pepper pop with excellent results


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 8, 2007)

Essie said:
			
		

> My DH made a beer can chicken last week. It was jucy on the inside with a nicely crisped skin. Next time, we're doing something with wine and herbs instead of beer. If you haven't tried this, please do so.


 
I've heard of this many times, but have never tried it.  Can you tell me how it's done?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's how we do it Dancer.

Begin with about a 4-pound whole chicken.  Wash and dry it.  Open a can of beer.  Warm beer is okay.  Don't waste a cold one.  Plain old average lawn mowing beer is fine.  Save the good stuff to drink.

Pour off or drink about one third of the beer.  Put as many openings in the top as you can with a traditional "church key" opener.

We make a rub of 1 tablespoon seasoned salt, 1 tablespoon garlic powder, and 1 tablespoon salt and freshly ground black pepper.  Lighter on the black pepper than the salt.  Mix this up very well.  Rub the chicken all over very well with the rub.  Think of it as suntan oil.

Pour what remains of the rub into the can of beer.  It will foam up a bit, so do it over the sink.

Now, insert the can in the chicken's cavity.  Our children lovingly referred to cooking chicken this way as "beer butt chicken."  Potty talk was always popular when they were young.

Place the chicken on a disposable 8-inch-square aluminum pan and then put it on your grill, which is moderately hot.  The chicken will be like a tripod.  The two legs and the can being the three points of the tripod.  The pan will collect the juices that will inevitably come out of the chicken and will prevent flare-ups on the grill.

Cover with the grill lid and cook about an hour and a half.  No need to baste.  Check with an instant-read thermometer to be sure it reaches the correct temperature, 170 degrees.  I would take it off the grill at about 160 to 165, cover with foil and let continue cooking.  It will continue to cook after it comes off the grill.

Be careful removing the chicken and the pan.  Everything will be very, very hot.  Serve with the juice, if you wish.  Use tongs or heavy towels to extricate the chicken from the can.  Toss the can and what's inside in the trash.  It's not good to use for anything.

Our chicken always comes out with the most wonderful bronze skin and tender, juicy meat.  Even the white meat.

When we don't want to cook it using the outdoor grill, we cook it in the oven.

Another thing we like to do is to use a clean beer or soda can and fill it with white wine and tarragon, rub the chicken with olive oil and stuff finely minced garlic and tarragon under the skin and cook using the same method.  Grill or oven.

Really, really tasty.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 8, 2007)

mmm, beer can chicken  
I like Dr P, too, better than beer (for the chicken that is, but it _is_ my pop of choice).  I started adding a little worcestershire (sp?) sauce to the rub and making it into a paste.... very good.  You can get stands at Walmart and they have directions on them, but I don't add water to the pie tin.  I think the skin comes out crispier without.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 8, 2007)

I've done it both ways grill and oven -can really tell no difference, both yummyto me!  I've used beer, sprite, etc. all good !


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2007)

Take a look at these too:

Mexican Flavor Beer Can Chicken
Beer Can Chicken

Beer Butt/Can Chicken is one of our favorite meals!


----------



## Constance (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess any liquid would work...it's the moisture getting up inside the chicken that makes it so moist and tender. 
I just sorta have a loyalty to beer.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I guess any liquid would work...it's the moisture getting up inside the chicken that makes it so moist and tender.
> I just sorta have a loyalty to beer.


 
Yeah, "pop can chicken" just doesn't have the same ring ot it


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed description Katie E. I'll definitely give it a try. I will be sure not to waste the beer too.  If I do this in the oven, is the cooking time the same? And what would the temp be? I have a thermometer on my grill, so I can get an idea.


----------



## sattie (Apr 9, 2007)

I have even done this with cornish game hens.... using a Red Bull can with beer or what have you.  It was awesome!


----------



## Lynan (Apr 10, 2007)

Dancer, thanks SO much for asking this question!
A dear friend in Atlanta (  ) sent me the holder for the chicken at Christmas and I had never considered using any liquid other than beer. 

The mind boggles...Margarita Chicken, Campari Soda Chicken, Sake Chicken etc etc etc.
 

lolol...maybe not,  but I am going to try coconut milk with some Thai flavours and see what happens. Indeedy!!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 10, 2007)

Dancer, when I do mine in the oven, I preheat my oven to 400', then put my chicken in a pan and place on lower rack in the oven.  Cook for 1/2 hour, then turn down heat to 350' and cook another 1 1/2 hrs.  Yum


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 10, 2007)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Dancer, thanks SO much for asking this question!
> A dear friend in Atlanta (  ) sent me the holder for the chicken at Christmas and I had never considered using any liquid other than beer.
> 
> The mind boggles...Margarita Chicken, Campari Soda Chicken, Sake Chicken etc etc etc.
> ...


 
That present was for your Husband, not you!!!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, again, Dancer.  When I cook my chicken in the oven I usually cook it at about 375 degrees for about 1 1/2 hours or until it tests done.

Another yummy way to prepare "can" chicken is to use peach nectar and a cinnamon stick.  Then rub the chicken with some olive oil and make a mixture of brown sugar, paprika, salt, freshly ground black pepper, garlic powder, ground cinnamon, and cardamom.  Sprinkle about 1 tablespoon of this mixture over the bird and put the rest into the can with the nectar and cinnamon stick.  Cook as I described before.

There are many, many other ways to cook chicken on a can.  Just let your imagination be your guide.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh my, this sounds wonderful ~ 



> Another yummy way to prepare "can" chicken is to use peach nectar and a cinnamon stick. Then rub the chicken with some olive oil and make a mixture of brown sugar, paprika, salt, freshly ground black pepper, garlic powder, ground cinnamon, and cardamom. Sprinkle about 1 tablespoon of this mixture over the bird and put the rest into the can with the nectar and cinnamon stick. Cook as I described before.


----------



## Lynan (Apr 10, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> That present was for your Husband, not you!!!


 
Husband, Musband...this is a man who puts orange marmalade on cheese and onion scones, uses 2 cups of flour to thicken a wee sausage curry, empties cans of fruit salad into his meatloaf mix!! lolol 

There are some great ideas here and I shall be experimenting for sure. Pity our summer has screeched to a halt but a kitchen oven awaits and the BBQ grill will keep.

And my apologies to Essie..she was the original poster so thanks Essie!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 11, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Take a look at these too:
> 
> Mexican Flavor Beer Can Chicken
> Beer Can Chicken
> ...


 
Beer Butt Chicken!     I love it!  That's what I'm calling it!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Another yummy way to prepare "can" chicken is to use peach nectar and a cinnamon stick. Then rub the chicken with some olive oil and make a mixture of brown sugar, paprika, salt, freshly ground black pepper, garlic powder, ground cinnamon, and cardamom.


 

I've heard of cardamom, but don't know what it is.  Rookie afoot!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 11, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Dancer, when I do mine in the oven, I preheat my oven to 400', then put my chicken in a pan and place on lower rack in the oven. Cook for 1/2 hour, then turn down heat to 350' and cook another 1 1/2 hrs. Yum


 
Sounds easy enough.  I'll give it a shot!  Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 11, 2007)

Dancer in the kitchen said:
			
		

> I've heard of cardamom, but don't know what it is.  Rookie afoot!



Cardamom is a spice in the ginger family.  It has a spicy-sweet flavor.  It comes in seeds and ground.  Look in the spice section of your grocery store.


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

I put my first "can" chicken in the oven about half an hour ago. I used a can of chicken broth. I put eight holes in the can lid. I poured off about 1/2 can of the broth, put in some basic chicken seasonings and then refilled the can with the broth. I found that this can being larger gives a better base to sit the chicken over. I did sit it in a shallow roasting pan. So far the chicken is browning slower and more evenly at 325F and that is good. 

Sides are going to be veggies, potatoes and biscuits.

(yes, Katie E., I did remember to take the paper label off the can.  LOL !!!)


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> (yes, Katie E., I did remember to take the paper label off the can.  LOL !!!)


That's funny. 

I can smell it already.  What time's dinner?  I'll be right there.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 4, 2007)

Love beer can chicken.  Usually I make a BBQ type of rub for the chicken and put a couple teaspoons on the seasoning in the beer can as well.  I've tried other liquids, broth, lemonade, etc.   We found that we favor the beer.


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

The chicken turned out delicious. The can fit tight enough that the chicken juice did not run out. The chicken meat was seasoned all the way through. 

I served it with bethzaring's Creamed Spinach Soup recipe and crescent rolls. It was a fantastic meal!


----------



## Barb L. (May 4, 2007)

So glad yours turned out so well, I am fixing two tomorrow - we love em' !


----------



## bknox (May 9, 2007)

I have used bourbon and brandy in the can. Be very carefull around the open flame when using hard alcohol! 

I also like playing with various aromatic herbs such as clove and cinnamon. I love beer can chicken and use a beer can rack that was sent to me. The chicken always does very well cooked this way. I am going to be trying it on our new grill very soon.


----------



## Texanx5 (Jun 9, 2007)

I like using ginger ale. pour half can out into a glass for the kids then add the chicken and put them in the smoker or on the grill.  I usually dry rub the chicken with some Art's Red Rub it is a cajun spicy rub.

Great tasting!


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 9, 2007)

Just made a couple two night ago.  So yummy and the smells drive the poor neighbors nuts!  I am using the leftovers to make chicken enchiladas today.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2007)

_I'm hooked  hope 2 will make this crew of mine happy! The kids should really get a kick out of this..Now, since i'm green at this..What do you serve with this wonderful chicken? Pasta,potatoes,rice? I'm planning a big tossed salad and of course a platter of fruit..Veggie? Any ideas welcome the old brain is on hold this morning Katie, love the peach and cinnamon idea so I'm thinking one of each so we can sample and pig out _

_kadesma_


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 9, 2007)

I served it with a roasted corn and black bean salad that I made up.  It was soooo good.  I brushed the corn with EVOO and a sprinkle of southwest seasoning and grilled before the chicken.  Cut the corn off the cob and mixed with black beans, red pepper, red onion, a jalepeno and a serrano.  I made a small amount of dressing with EVOO, cider vinegar, lime juice, a touch of S&P, Southwest seasoining and a little extra ancho and cumin.  It was delicious.  Even my DD, who is sensitive to spice loved it.  I would of added tomatoes if I was not the only person in my family who eats them!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> I served it with a roasted corn and black bean salad that I made up. It was soooo good. I brushed the corn with EVOO and a sprinkle of southwest seasoning and grilled before the chicken. Cut the corn off the cob and mixed with black beans, red pepper, red onion, a jalepeno and a serrano. I made a small amount of dressing with EVOO, cider vinegar, lime juice, a touch of S&P, Southwest seasoining and a little extra ancho and cumin. It was delicious. Even my DD, who is sensitive to spice loved it. I would of added tomatoes if I was not the only person in my family who eats them!


Great idea pytn..that's something I know my family will like. Thank you for the help.
kadesma


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 9, 2007)

You should try it.  I keep thinking about it and craving more.  My whole family loved it.  I may make more today as it tasted great the next day as well.  I could of added cilantro but I didn't have any.  Parsley would work.  I love making up salads to go with summer meals.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> You should try it. I keep thinking about it and craving more. My whole family loved it. I may make more today as it tasted great the next day as well. I could of added cilantro but I didn't have any. Parsley would work. I love making up salads to go with summer meals.


You got me  I'm off to the store to get what I need for this salad..It looks so good..Thanks again.
kadesma


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Here's how we do it Dancer.
> <snip>
> Another thing we like to do is to use a clean beer or soda can and fill it with white wine and tarragon, rub the chicken with olive oil and stuff finely minced garlic and tarragon under the skin and cook using the same method. Grill or oven.
> 
> Really, really tasty.



Katie, my DH and I made two chickens like this last night - we're having five guests this afternoon and wanted something light to eat before we go sailing this evening. They came out beautifully - what a great technique   Put 'em in and don't think about 'em for an hour an a half. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 18, 2007)

Glad you liked it.  Buck and I love preparing chicken this way.  So easy and sooo delicious.


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 18, 2007)

I bought holders for my beer can chicken at the LARGE BOX STORE, for about 4 bucks. Something I also learned to do is stick a potato (unpeeled, raw) in the neck cavity to keep the moisture in.
I usually have to make two, one with cajun rub and one with Head Country BBQ sauce.

____________________
Smile - make them wonder what you're up to.


----------

